# How I make my lures.



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I thought I'd write down how I make most of my lures so anybody that has thought of trying to make lures has some ideas of where to start. I'm no expert but I enjoy the journey of learning about lure-making. So don't give up just because the first one is not the perfect lure.

1. I cut out the rough pattern on a band saw. (I've even been known to use a coping saw when a band saw is not available.) You can draw your pattern on the top and side of the wood. After one surface's cuts have been made tape the block back together with transparent tape so you can cut the other surface. I also cut the slot for the diving bill at this time.

2. I then drill holes in the belly for adding lead weights. I usually drill a 1/4 inch diameter hole and use round split shot sinkers for my weights.

3. Then I start whittling till I get the shape the way I want it. I don't use any special carving knives just a Leatherman knife. This is the patience phase! It's best to cut small bits off rather than take big chunks. If you try too much per slice the wood will split off wherever the grain is weakest.

4. Next I do my rough sanding to finish the surfaces.

5. I epoxy in the weights and diving bill.

6. I do the final sanding.

7. I drill the pilot holes for the screw eyes that you will attach the hooks or fishing line in the front. I put a small brad in my drill to do this. It's best to press the point in the wood a little before starting to drill.

8. Next I only slightly screw a eye-screw into the back and tie some fishing line so it can hang while drying.

9. I apply a coat of white primer.

10. I apply masking tape over the diving bill and eye screw to keep from painting them.

11. I paint the lure one color at a time. I mostly use spray paint from cans. Painting technique is a whole field of study in itself. On many lures I add holographic fish scale tape which I buy at Bass Pro Shops and I also use the eyes they sell. I used to use holographic ribbon and glue it on with super glue. I also add a label that says I made the lure.

12. I remove the tape off the bill and screw in the eye-screws.

13. I coat the lure with Devcon two-ton epoxy.

14. I put on the split rings and hooks.

There are a lot stages in making a lure so I never am working on just one lure at a time. Also it's something I can just work on for a few minutes at a time which helps when you don't have alot of time to devote to a hobby.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks BLue*

BLue Bird,

Thanks for posting these instructions. I am sure that making lures is not easy, but you sure made it seem that way.

I was thinking making a few Striper lures out of wood or dowels. I wanted to drill a hole down the center of the lure, to connect the hooks to a wire (similar to a Gotch plug) but I dont have a drill press. Any suggestions? Is this necessary?

Jeff


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Fyremanjeff,

I've found that using a dowel to make a lure is one of the most difficult. Cutting the front slope is very tricky because it's hard to keep a dowel from turning slightly when you're cutting it. It will also need some weight added in the front to prevent it from rolling on the retrieve.

I don't do through-wire construction on my lures. You can buy stainless eye-screws from Jann's Netcraft that will do what you'll need. It's alot simpler than a through-wire.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*thanks.*

Thanks for posting the instruction manual. Was wondering if you've tried the danny lure kits from NJ Tackle.com? I'm thinking of ordering a few since i can build three for the price of one finished one.

DAve


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I've never tried any lure kits. I make all my lures from scratch. The only manufactured parts I use are the eye-screws, holographic tape, eyes, and hooks.

Go ahead and try the lure kits. It's a good way to add your personal touch to your lures without all the trial and error of handcrafting your blanks.


----------

